
Ask HN: eBook about Developers’ (tech) Path - tamersalama
I’m trying to find a book I remember seeing a post&#x2F;comment about. It was for an ebook about the path of developers or technologists within companies. I also remember someone commenting about how the author was advocating for those who seek a technical path to possibly establish their own. 
I also think the title included an unusual word.
======
tamersalama
I’ve found it through Hacker News Books [1]. The book is Developer Hegemony
[2]

[1] [https://hackernewsbooks.com/](https://hackernewsbooks.com/) [2]
[https://hackernewsbooks.com/search?q=Developer+Hegemony](https://hackernewsbooks.com/search?q=Developer+Hegemony)

------
kristina_s
Might it be "living by the code"?:
[https://store.raywenderlich.com/products/living-by-the-
code](https://store.raywenderlich.com/products/living-by-the-code)

~~~
tamersalama
It’s not the book, but looks interesting. Thanks.

